# Redfish on top water fly??????



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

yes, done it a lot... though their mouths aren't really built for it, you kinda have to wait a split second for them to inhale it.


----------



## RAWWATERFIHING (Jul 19, 2012)

Seen them do it to a needle fish and it was so bada$$ so I'm hoping I can repeat that with a little bit of foam feathers and steel


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Easy, tie a gurgler


----------



## RAWWATERFIHING (Jul 19, 2012)

Done did mattyvac


----------



## andrewjdunn (Aug 3, 2012)

What mattyvac said. 
Throw small gurgs at the tailers. they'll eat them all day around flamingo


----------



## RAWWATERFIHING (Jul 19, 2012)

If I do it this weekend ill post pics


----------



## mrbearhunt (Feb 5, 2013)

I like the Stealth Bomber here in NC.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

here ya go

http://vimeo.com/m/33872683


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> here ya go
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/33872683


That video makes me want to head west every time I watch it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

In this video, you can see me catch a 31.5" Flamingo redfish on a gurgler.
check it out at the 1:16 mark, I release a smaller 22" ish fish, look up at see a big wake heading toward the skiff. I make the cast, two gurgles later, fish on. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsmncqTag_c


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

BEST action film for Academy award should have been "Bulls on Top"!!! I feel La. (Louisiana) calling. Film & fishing talent!


----------



## RAWWATERFIHING (Jul 19, 2012)

That's pretty sick dude.... How often are you fishing the park.?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> That's pretty sick dude.... How often are you fishing the park.?


Me? usually I fish it hardcore a couple times a week Spring through Summer. But this Spring, I've been tarpon fishing out of Islamorada. I'll be transitioning back to the park here soon within the next 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## RAWWATERFIHING (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah that's mainly what I've been doing haven't really been back past twisty in a long time.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

That's an awesome video!


----------



## codyvb (May 29, 2013)

Tan brown gurgler


----------



## RAWWATERFIHING (Jul 19, 2012)

Finally did it, not on fly though but still sick ate the mirrorlure no problem! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=594133420619388&set=a.167500286616039.34830.100000682074327&type=1&theater


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Finally did it, not on fly though but still sick ate the mirrorlure no problem! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=594133420619388&set=a.167500286616039.34830.100000682074327&type=1&theater


Nice job. Topwater is my favorite way to catch any fish. Sightfishing with them is tough, but nothing beats watching them take notice and destroying it. It's pure awesome...


----------

